# [SOLVED] SCSI not working

## ayleid96

Hi,

I have old Symbios Logic 53c875 SCSI controller and i wanted to test some of my scsi drives.. i recompilled the kernel for scsi support and for for that specific controller... still, the module doesn't show up in lsmod and i cannot find hdd in /dev/ ... fdisk -l only gives me the info for my two ata hdds but not for scsi, what should i do? thanks in advance  :Smile: Last edited by ayleid96 on Tue May 03, 2016 4:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ayleid96,

Check the running kernel build date with 

```
uname -v
```

 Are you actually using your new kernel?

If that looks good put your kernel config onto a pastebin site and past a link to it.

----------

## krinn

Make sure you driver is built and in use.

1/ lspci -k

```
05:00.0 RAID bus controller: Adaptec AAC-RAID (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Adaptec 5405

   Kernel driver in use: aacraid <-- ok driver aaraid is use

```

2/ if point 1 is fine, dmesg should tell you the ending story (working, not working, missing firmware...)

```

dmesg | grep aacraid -A8

...

[    0.530935] scsi host0: aacraid <---- ah fine we're good

...

```

----------

## ayleid96

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ayleid96,
> 
> Check the running kernel build date with 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

kernel is ok, i know because i have to reinstall nvidia driver after kernel change... 

btw why do i need raid drivers? this is my lspci:

```

00:00.0 Memory controller: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)

05:06.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI

05:07.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21152 (rev 03)

05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

06:04.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c875 (rev 26)

06:05.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 33)

```

----------

## krinn

you don't need any raid drivers, the aacraid is the driver name for my controller, it's a sample...

do lspci -k (note the -k behind it) and you'll get needed driver name for your SCSI controller.

----------

## ayleid96

 *krinn wrote:*   

> you don't need any raid drivers, the aacraid is the driver name for my controller, it's a sample...
> 
> do lspci -k (note the -k behind it) and you'll get needed driver name for your SCSI controller.

 

i get this:

```

06:04.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c875 (rev 26)

Subsystem: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic LSI53C876/E PCI to Dual Channel SCSI Controller

Kernel driver in use: sym53c8xx

```

but my lsmod is:

```

nvidia               9484701  29

snd_intel8x0           23401  0

snd_ac97_codec         85820  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                 842  1 snd_ac97_codec

ide_pci_generic         2100  0

snd_seq_midi            3710  0

snd_mpu401              2928  0

snd_mpu401_uart         4623  1 snd_mpu401

snd_rawmidi            14066  2 snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_midi

```

i dont understand D:

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ayleid96,

You have sym53c8xx built into your kernel.  Its not a loadable module.

In menuconfig it will be  <*>.

Both ways work.  As its not a loadable module, it does not appear in lsmod.

----------

## ayleid96

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ayleid96,
> 
> You have sym53c8xx built into your kernel.  Its not a loadable module.
> 
> In menuconfig it will be  <*>.
> ...

 

ohh so thats it, but, what about hard drive? i dont see anything except sda and sdb (my two ata drives) in /dev/, also i see sg0, sg1, sg2 and i think that are hdd1, hdd2 and cdrom... any clues?

----------

## Buffoon

Is your SCSI drive connected properly? Jumpers set for valid SCSI ID? Cable terminated?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ayleid96,

scsi bus ... now there's a minefield as interesting as serial comms.

Do you have a device at each end of the cable?

Are both ends properly terminated (methods vary)?

Do all devices on the bus have unique scsi IDs, the scsi controller needs to have the highest used ID?

Do you have a 16 bit scsi bus or 8 bit - are you doing the mix and match properly?

Single ended or differential scsi?

----------

## krinn

Make sure you don't have IDE_CORE set (device drivers, ATA/ATAPI... support)

Make sure you have BLK_DEV_SD set (device drivers, scsi device support, SCSI disk support)

Make sure you have BLK_DEV_SR (device drivers, scsi device support, SCSI CDROM support)

If your dev manager is running while deprecated support of ide is enable, it will be unable to create needed entries for your scsi devices.

the disk and cdrom appears as sg* devices because generic scsi is enable, so it's good news to see sg* entries.

That let me suppose your scsi card is in fact working, disks and cdrom detected. So it might either be that their support is not enable (fully), or that your dev manager have hard times with your kernel settings set.

----------

## ayleid96

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Make sure you don't have IDE_CORE set (device drivers, ATA/ATAPI... support)
> 
> Make sure you have BLK_DEV_SD set (device drivers, scsi device support, SCSI disk support)
> 
> Make sure you have BLK_DEV_SR (device drivers, scsi device support, SCSI CDROM support)
> ...

 

i don't have IDE_CORE string in my .config but the other two BLK_DEV_SD and BLK_DEV_SR are set to "y"..

----------

## krinn

i think it's time for us to get more infos, what your dmesg is saying about your driver and emerge --info might help.

----------

## ayleid96

 *krinn wrote:*   

> i think it's time for us to get more infos, what your dmesg is saying about your driver and emerge --info might help.

 

dmesg:

```

[    0.513502] scsi host0: sym-2.2.3

[    0.513828] scsi target0:0:0: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.513864] scsi target0:0:1: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.513882] scsi target0:0:2: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.513899] scsi target0:0:3: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.513916] scsi target0:0:4: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.513933] scsi target0:0:5: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.513950] scsi target0:0:6: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.513967] scsi target0:0:8: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.513984] scsi target0:0:9: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.514014] scsi target0:0:10: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.514033] scsi target0:0:11: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.514051] scsi target0:0:12: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.514068] scsi target0:0:13: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.514085] scsi target0:0:14: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.514104] scsi target0:0:15: Scan at boot disabled in NVRAM

[    0.517363] scsi host1: pata_amd

[    0.517632] scsi host2: pata_amd

[    0.740534] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6Y080L0   1BW0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.741174] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.741306] scsi 1:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU M1636TAU 5045 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.741557] sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    0.925061] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B 0042 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.954903] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 20x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.955431] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.955541] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

```

and emerge:

```

Portage 2.2.26 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2066912 total,    686868 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    522388 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 24 Apr 2016 16:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://mirrors.telepoint.bg/gentoo/ rsync://mirrors.telepoint.bg/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.twaren.net/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp.twaren.net/Linux/Gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa autoconf-archive berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl oepngl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session sound spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb video vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## krinn

as your sg* devices are in fact your ata devices, that's not good finally.

you have no devices attach to your host0, check your card bios to see if it could see the disks, and as other said, check scsi connection (terminator set...).

----------

## Buffoon

Easiest is to terminate one end of the cable using controller (ID 7 or 15) and plug the hard drive to the other end and use the jumper on hard drive to enable termination. In case your hard drive has no jumper for termination you need to use a terminator (Not Arnold).

----------

## ayleid96

 *krinn wrote:*   

> as your sg* devices are in fact your ata devices, that's not good finally.
> 
> you have no devices attach to your host0, check your card bios to see if it could see the disks, and as other said, check scsi connection (terminator set...).

 

It seems that some options are not set in bios of my scsi controller, i enabled "Scan on boot" option and now my bios can see hdd and my controller recognize it.. but now everytime i want to boot linux i get kernel panic... and when i disable "Scan on boot" everything is fine... D:

----------

## ayleid96

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Easiest is to terminate one end of the cable using controller (ID 7 or 15) and plug the hard drive to the other end and use the jumper on hard drive to enable termination. In case your hard drive has no jumper for termination you need to use a terminator (Not Arnold).

 

i disabled "Memory Handled IO" for SCSI in kernel and everything works fine now... that was causing kernel panics... thank you guys for your time, everything is good now my scsi hdd is now /dev/sdb as i removed older ata hdd.. thanks again  :Smile: 

----------

